# Canon and NAB 2015 in April [CR3]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 20, 2015)

```
We’re amended some information we’ve posted previously about what to expect from Canon at NAB 2015 in Las Vegas next month. Nothing below is going to change all that much, other than getting more specifications about the products.</p>
<p>CANON EOS C300 MARK II</p>
<p>This will be the star of Canon’s show. It will shoot 4K and you can also expect some minor ergonomic changes. We also think that it’s going to cost more than Sony’s FS7.</p>
<p>CANON EOS C500 MARK II</p>
<p>This is NOT going to be announced at NAB 2015. There’s always the possibility of a development announcement, but don’t expect a product you’re going to be able to purchase soon.</p>
<p>G4H COMPETITOR/FIXED LENS CINEMA EOS</p>
<p>We’ve <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/12/4k-fixed-lens-camcorder-coming-cr2/" target="_blank">reported previously about a fixed lens Cinema EOS</a> style camera, as well as Canon announcing a G4H competitor. We’re now pretty certain that these are in fact the same camera. We were wondering why we hadn’t heard anything about the lens mount for a G4H style camera. As it turns out, the lens is fixed and the camera will share the same shape as the Canon EOS C100 II, just smaller. This will be a 4K product and probably geared towards drones, though we don’t now how much “smaller” it will be compared to the EOS C100 Mark II.</p>
```


----------



## mkabi (Mar 20, 2015)

Meh... Not interested in anything that has a fixed lens. 
Come on blackmagic design show us what you have to offer.


----------



## Etienne (Mar 20, 2015)

Hard to imagine a fixed lens camera competing with the GH4.
If they keep an APS-C size sensor, and a superb lens, I may be interested


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Mar 20, 2015)

Disappointing if true (the so-called G4H competitor having a fixed lens).


----------



## jeffa4444 (Mar 21, 2015)

Blackmagic and AJA both use CMOSIS CMV12000 sensor for their 4K cameras this is an "off the shelf" sensor so I doubt Blackmagic have anything that would be new sensor wise if using CMOSIS. They certainly don't have in-house capability like Canon.


----------



## tjc320 (Mar 21, 2015)

I guess their GH4 competitor could actually be more of a GoPro competitor than a GH4 competitor. If it's small enough to be placed virtually anywhere it could be a really nice asset. It would never be used as an A camera so it makes sense that it will have a fixed lens. Sometimes having a a fixed lens can be a huge plus since it's one less thing to worry about. I mean, Canon makes pretty good lenses as it is so I'm sure it will be just fine. It might end up being a bit slower though. 

I see this as being more of an action camera to be used seamlessly with other Cinema EOS cameras. It's likely not going to be an entry level filmmaker's camera. So people looking to get a good all around camera can buy their GH4 and be happy. I think it might be wrong to compare something like this to a GH4. 

Time will tell.


----------



## tyger11 (Mar 21, 2015)

jeffa4444 said:


> Blackmagic and AJA both use CMOSIS CMV12000 sensor for their 4K cameras this is an "off the shelf" sensor so I doubt Blackmagic have anything that would be new sensor wise if using CMOSIS. They certainly don't have in-house capability like Canon.



Go here: http://www.atdelectronique.com/our-offer/bae-systems

And check out the LTN4625A entry. "Fairchild imaging is pleased to invite you to visit our booth at the Automate Trade Show, taking place at the McCormick Place Convention Center, Chicago, Illinois, United States, 23-26 March 2015. Come to our booth for a live presentation of the LTN4625A - our 12M pixel, 240 fps, 88dB high dynamic sCMOS Image Sensor! We will have people on hand to answer any questions you may have. Find us at booth# – 1196"

So, don't count BMD out just yet. (fingers crossed)


----------



## tyger11 (Mar 21, 2015)

tjc320 said:


> I guess their GH4 competitor could actually be more of a GoPro competitor than a GH4 competitor. If it's small enough to be placed virtually anywhere it could be a really nice asset. It would never be used as an A camera so it makes sense that it will have a fixed lens. Sometimes having a a fixed lens can be a huge plus since it's one less thing to worry about. I mean, Canon makes pretty good lenses as it is so I'm sure it will be just fine. It might end up being a bit slower though.



I wonder if it would be more fair to compare it to the LX100 (though with likely a bigger lens)...


----------



## preppyak (Mar 21, 2015)

Well, we can stop calling it a GH4 competitor then. Something that will likely be more expensive with a fixed lens is not competition, its a completely different category.

Could still end up being a nice camera, and its good to see Canon committing to 4k with their EOS line, but it doesnt compete with the $1-2k DSLR/Mirrorless cam options unless I can add a speedbooster and/or change lenses


----------



## blackbox (Mar 21, 2015)

Boring


----------



## hoodlum (Mar 21, 2015)

Sounds like a camcorder, not a GH4 competitor.


----------



## that1guyy (Mar 21, 2015)

Again canon fails before it even starts. Fixed lens cam for pro video? Unless its an action cam its already failed.


----------



## Dunedain313 (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm very curious to see the specs/updates to the C300. I've used the FS7, and it pretty much blows away everything under $15k right now. If Canon is going to keep the C300 above the FS7's price point, they're really going to have to up the capability. Excited to see what they come up with.


----------



## KrisK (Mar 21, 2015)

Doesn't Canon need to upgrade its higher-end line of camcorders (e.g. the XF100, XF200, XF300 series)? Something along the lines of Panasonic's 4K HC-X1000, or Sony's PXW-X70 (with the upgraded 4K firmware.)

Or is Canon simply exiting that market?


----------



## Khnnielsen (Mar 21, 2015)

that1guyy said:


> Again canon fails before it even starts. Fixed lens cam for pro video? Unless its an action cam its already failed.



You need to adjust your definition of pro-video. In the world of news and documentaries fixed lens cameras are common.

I was a press conference recently where I saw a guy with a C300 who had to change lenses frantically throughout the whole thing. Meanwhile I was pretty comfortable with my fixed lens camcorder with 20x zoom and a servo controle grip.

So I will reserve my judgment untill I see the specs.


----------



## Bob Howland (Mar 21, 2015)

Khnnielsen said:


> that1guyy said:
> 
> 
> > Again canon fails before it even starts. Fixed lens cam for pro video? Unless its an action cam its already failed.
> ...



How large was the sensor on your camera? Canon makes XF100/105/200/205/300/305 fixed lens camcorders for news and documentary use. (I've seen an XF305 used in a couple documentaries.) But all of them have sensors (much) smaller than APS-C. Also, a 20X, for example 24-480mm, would be pretty large and expensive for an APS-C camcorder.

Update: On second thought, a 17-340mm lens might not be all that bad on an M-mount camcorder.


----------



## OMD (Mar 21, 2015)

Based on this and the previous rumors, I think it's gonna be just another camcorder with a small sensor. If it's a 1" sensor it could be interesting if paired with a fast lens like a 24mm-135mm f2. Given the RX10 is 24-200 f2.8 such a lens is certainly doable. But the lens will more likely be something like 28mm to 350mm f2.8 to f5.6, with most of the range being f4-5.6. Definitely not a GH4 competitor if this is what it turns out to be.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Mar 21, 2015)

I worry this might also mean that the 5d4 will not have 4k.


----------



## VanWeddings (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm just constantly reminded that this is a canon site by the repeated mentions of "G4H"


----------



## OMD (Mar 22, 2015)

There was a rumor about the upcoming G17 having a 1" sensor and a Super UD lens that is 24mm-168mm and goes from f1.2 to f2. If this camera had a lens with those specs it could be very interesting. I fully expect it to have a much less exciting lens but who knows. Sucks there aren't more details.


----------



## Tugela (Mar 22, 2015)

tjc320 said:


> I guess their GH4 competitor could actually be more of a GoPro competitor than a GH4 competitor. If it's small enough to be placed virtually anywhere it could be a really nice asset. It would never be used as an A camera so it makes sense that it will have a fixed lens. Sometimes having a a fixed lens can be a huge plus since it's one less thing to worry about. I mean, Canon makes pretty good lenses as it is so I'm sure it will be just fine. It might end up being a bit slower though.
> 
> I see this as being more of an action camera to be used seamlessly with other Cinema EOS cameras. It's likely not going to be an entry level filmmaker's camera. So people looking to get a good all around camera can buy their GH4 and be happy. I think it might be wrong to compare something like this to a GH4.
> 
> Time will tell.



Both the GoPro and the GH4 start with the letter "G", so it is easy to see how the folks at Canon could get confused, since they are so on the ball when it comes to current trends in the industry. They most likely think that those two cameras are quite similar to the G30, since that also starts with a "G", so they are ahead of the game. All they need to get ahead is to upscale the output from the G30 to 4K and call it the G30Pro, and then they would have done enough innovation to remain competitive for the next three years.


----------



## Tugela (Mar 22, 2015)

tyger11 said:


> jeffa4444 said:
> 
> 
> > Blackmagic and AJA both use CMOSIS CMV12000 sensor for their 4K cameras this is an "off the shelf" sensor so I doubt Blackmagic have anything that would be new sensor wise if using CMOSIS. They certainly don't have in-house capability like Canon.
> ...



No doubt they will announce their latest product...to be delivered in 2017....maybe....


----------



## PureClassA (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm interested to see this C300 II. If it's a 10-15% more expensive than an Fs7, so be it. It will have the lens mount everyone wants. Also depends what other sort of internal capabilities it is has.

A fixed lens camera is NOT, NOT, NOT a GH4/A7s competitor. If this is true, and that's all Canon is planning to unveil, then that is very disappointing. Had hopped for a true Cinema built 5 body I'll have to wait and see what the 5D4 has to offer or go ahead and jump and buy the A7s


----------



## PureClassA (Mar 22, 2015)

PS - Yes, I too would be anxious too see what Blackmagic offers If they can find a sensor without that dreaded FPN, they would be the golden child.


----------



## OMD (Mar 22, 2015)

What's the "FPN"? I think the Blackmagic footage is gorgeous, very film-like.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Mar 23, 2015)

VanWeddings said:


> I'm just constantly reminded that this is a canon site by the repeated mentions of "G4H"



The funny thing is that when I typed "G4H" - it felt wrong. It didn't seem right to me. "Isn't it the GH4?" I thought. So I scrolled up and read the first post by the admin. He spelled it "G4H" too. So I figured I must be wrong and it's spelled "G4H" instead of "GH4".

I should have Googled when I had the hunch.


----------



## Filmmakingyeahbaby (Mar 23, 2015)

I wonder where all this leaves the 1080p C100 Mk2? Surely they must be planning a firmware update to make that capable of 4k (via external recorder)? Otherwise it's a bit of an anomaly as an HD only camera in their whole new line up...? They upped the image processor in it, didn't they? So I think after these all cameras come out, they must be planning to release an update for that one...

I'm very interested to see the C300 Mk 2, but I can't see them making it a competitor to the FS7 on price. They probably aren't going to sell it for anywhere near $10k, given the Mk 1 is still on for $11.5k. That's just not the market they are going for.

But I think the only way they can really justify charging much more is if they offer something that the FS7 doesn't. Even if they fall short of the FS7 in lots of ways, as long as they have one key feature it doesn't have, they can justify the price. And I'm not sure the native EF mount is enough.

I wonder if they're adding ProRes as a capture codec. On the FS7 you have to add an extra unit to capture ProRes. If Canon have licensed it and it's built in, they could definitely charge more... ProRes has been a huge success on the Alexa/Amira range. If they could get a Canon color, 10bit ProRes recorded on board, I think it would sell very, very well... at their target price range. 

But this is all probably just very wishful thinking!


----------



## PureClassA (Mar 23, 2015)

OMD said:


> What's the "FPN"? I think the Blackmagic footage is gorgeous, very film-like.



Fixed Pattern Noise. Specifically in under exposed areas. A well documented and highly complained about problem in even their own forums that seems to be way more problematic with Black Magic 4k cameras than others. It's a sensor issue.


----------



## Etienne (Mar 25, 2015)

Filmmakingyeahbaby said:


> I wonder where all this leaves the 1080p C100 Mk2? Surely they must be planning a firmware update to make that capable of 4k (via external recorder)? Otherwise it's a bit of an anomaly as an HD only camera in their whole new line up...? They upped the image processor in it, didn't they? So I think after these all cameras come out, they must be planning to release an update for that one...
> 
> I'm very interested to see the C300 Mk 2, but I can't see them making it a competitor to the FS7 on price. They probably aren't going to sell it for anywhere near $10k, given the Mk 1 is still on for $11.5k. That's just not the market they are going for.
> 
> ...



The C100 mkII is an oddball today. It is so close to the perfect camera for me - great size, good lens options - but sub-par codec, 8-bit, no nice tricks at all (120fps 1080p for example), and Canon has no servo zooms that could increase ENG usability. I'm not even concerned about 4K, but a good solid codec, 120fps mode, and an available servo zoom controllable from the handle would change the equation enough.


----------



## Tugela (Mar 25, 2015)

Filmmakingyeahbaby said:


> I wonder where all this leaves the 1080p C100 Mk2? Surely they must be planning a firmware update to make that capable of 4k (via external recorder)? Otherwise it's a bit of an anomaly as an HD only camera in their whole new line up...? They upped the image processor in it, didn't they? So I think after these all cameras come out, they must be planning to release an update for that one...
> 
> I'm very interested to see the C300 Mk 2, but I can't see them making it a competitor to the FS7 on price. They probably aren't going to sell it for anywhere near $10k, given the Mk 1 is still on for $11.5k. That's just not the market they are going for.
> 
> ...



Nope. No firmware update (hardware can't do it most likely anyway). As a professional they know that you will do the professional thing and pony up more $$$$ when their next camera comes out.


----------

